# Tavern On The Green - Thanksgiving



## MON2REY (Oct 29, 2007)

My wife and I will be in NY during the Thanksgiving week (watch the parade, etc.) and have made reservations for Thanksgiving dinner at the TOTG.  We're now having some second thoughts about whether it will be worth the $$ (we've never been there, and only in NY once).  We would like to have the traditional turkey dinner with all the fixins.  Any thoughts?  If not TOTG, then where would you suggest.  As mentioned, we'll be watching the parade and are staying south of Central Park; we don't want to travel too far from that area.  Thanks.


----------



## CMF (Oct 29, 2007)

*Did you see the menu on their website?*

The menu is excellent but not traditional.  I love NY landmark restaurants.  Putting a value on the experience is impossible.  It's all a matter of taste.  Perhaps you can describe your expectations and those who are familiar with the restaurant can take a guess as to whether or not you will be pleased.

TOTG Thanksgiving Fare

Bon appetit.

Charles


----------



## JudyH (Oct 30, 2007)

I would go to www.chowhound.com and look on the Manhattan board about TOTG and ask about Thanksgiving dinners.  You can get a variety of advice from local residents.


----------



## Conan (Oct 30, 2007)

> TOTG:  Thanksgiving Reservations can be made ONLY via phone by calling 212-873-3200. We are offering a three course menu available for viewing in October under the Menus link on the home page. There are two different prices available. Our main dining room the Crystal Room is a fixed price for $135/person. All other rooms for $99/person. Children under 12 years of age are half the adult price. The price Does not include taxes, beverages or gratuity
> 11:30AM first seating--10PM last seating



I'm not sure what the alternatives are, but that looks awfully steep to me!

Some Restaurants Serving Thanksgiving Dinner


----------

